# Was I interrupting sex?



## Tracy Pilgrim

Hola, alguien me puede ayudar a encontrar la expresión adecuada en español? En el inglés original, alguien llama a un amigo por teléfono y con sorna dice:
-Sorry was I interrupting sex?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

¿He interrumpido una sesión de cama?

Pero no creo que haya una expresión adecuada. Y la respuesta no creo que fuese adecuada para los oídos de nadie, tampoco.


----------



## Laura Azul

¿Interrumpo algo? 
Con ironía en la voz se dará por entendido que no estas preguntando si estaba haciendo la colada......


----------



## chileno

Pero si es un amigo, y este queriendo ser gracioso, estaría bien decir : estabas c...?   



Mi opinión.


----------



## Cloudy.

Laura Azul said:


> ¿Interrumpo algo?
> Con ironía en la voz se dará por entendido que no estas preguntando si estaba haciendo la colada......


 
Coincido con esto, no hace falta especificar, cualquiera lo entendería perfectamente


----------



## Metztli

Si es tu amigo y si no quieres oirte muy vulgar puedes decirle:

Estás parchando?


----------



## eli-chi

> ¿Interrumpí algo?





Cloudy. said:


> Coincido con esto, no hace falta especificar, cualquiera lo entendería perfectamente



Absolutamente de acuerdo.


----------



## chileno

Metztli said:


> Si es tu amigo y si no quieres oirte muy vulgar puedes decirle:
> 
> Estás parchando?



Hay que partir de la premisa de que la pregunta en inglés es: Did I interrupt sex?

Which in itself does not lend to be proper. 

nor taken lightly...


----------



## Deidelia.

Yo voy de acuerdo con Valeria...y diría ¿estás en la cama? Uno sabe que tono darle a la expresión para que no se confunda con preguntar si todavía estás dormido.


D


----------



## Metztli

chileno said:


> Hay que partir de la premisa de que la pregunta en inglés es: Did I interrupt sex?
> 
> Which in itself does not lend to be proper.
> 
> nor taken lightly...


 
Bueno, no sé en Chile, pero en México, estar parchando tampoco es muy propio, sólo es menos vulgar que coger, un poco menos crudo, digamos.


----------



## chileno

Metztli said:


> Bueno, no sé en Chile, pero en México, estar parchando tampoco es muy propio, sólo es menos vulgar que coger, un poco menos crudo, digamos.



Todo esto se entiende, pero no se si se trata de decirlo de una manera menos vulgar o solo queria una traducción.

La pregunta era como decir "¿interrumpo el sexo?" y no si estaban haciendo cuchi-cuchi etc...

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con todo lo que se ha dicho en cuanto a la vulgaridad de la pregunta y de como decirlo de mejor manera.


----------



## Deidelia.

Preguntar si se está interrumpiendo un encuentro sexual, no es vulgar. Depende de la manera de hacerlo, qué es lo que yo entiendo de lo qué dices, chileno.

Así, podemos preguntar ¿estabas ocupado/a? o bien ¿interrumpo algo importante? Y todos tan contentos, ¿qué no?


D


----------



## eli-chi

Deidelia. said:


> Preguntar si se está interrumpiendo un encuentro sexual, no es vulgar. Depende de la manera de hacerlo, qué es lo que yo entiendo de lo qué dices, chileno.
> 
> Así, podemos preguntar ¿estabas ocupado/a? o bien ¿interrumpo algo importante? Y todos tan contentos, ¿qué no?
> 
> 
> D



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con esto, como ya lo dije antes.  Pero, como de alguna manera se alude a mi país, quiero expresar mi opinión "ciudadana" a este respecto también.
Yo creo que, a menos que haya una estrecha amistad entre los que están al teléfono, y la pregunta sea sólo un chiste, (una broma para reirse ambos, pues lo obvio es que no es así) esa pregunta no se haría.
Elijo pensar que en inglés puede ser lo mismo.  No lo sé. 
Quizás tenga una idea demasiado romántica de la gente de habla inglesa.  Pienso que son muy respetuosos.  Es como si el lenguaje lo ameritara (¡digo!).


----------



## Vampiro

eli-chi said:


> Quizás tenga una idea demasiado romántica de la gente de habla inglesa. Pienso que son muy respetuosos. Es como si el lenguaje lo ameritara (¡digo!).


 
_


----------



## Txiri

eli-chi said:


> Yo creo que, a menos que haya una estrecha amistad entre los que están al teléfono, y la pregunta sea sólo un chiste, (una broma para reirse ambos, pues lo obvio es que no es así) esa pregunta no se haría.
> Elijo pensar que en inglés puede ser lo mismo. No lo sé.
> Quizás tenga una idea demasiado romántica de la gente de habla inglesa. Pienso que son muy respetuosos. Es como si el lenguaje lo ameritara (¡digo!).


 
Vaya broma!

Te puedo asegurar que los hay de todo, de todo, amigo mio


----------



## eli-chi

Txiri said:


> Vaya broma!
> 
> Te puedo asegurar que los hay de todo, de todo, amigo mio



Personas mal educadas e irrespetuosas hay en todas partes, creo.  (Lo bueno es que cada uno tiene la posibilidad de elegir a sus amigos). 
Lo que dije fue que, *como no lo sé, elijo pensar* que si alguien hace esta específica pregunta lo hará de la manera en que, usualmente, se haría acá: sólo si es obvio que no es así.  
Y también dije que creo que el idioma inglés ayuda a la cortesía más de lo que lo hace el español. Algunas expresiones que, pienso, ayudan a la cortesía, incluso en un restaurant tienda:
May/Can/Could I ...?
Would you please ...?
I think I'll have/eat ...
¿O es usual que alguien en un restaurant diga: ¡Mozo,...  Psssst ... (o algo por el estilo)  tráigame ...?  
¿O, en una tienda: Deme ...  Páseme...  Quiero ver...?


----------



## speedier

Tracy Pilgrim said:


> Hola, alguien me puede ayudar a encontrar la expresión adecuada en español? En el inglés original, alguien llama a un amigo por teléfono y con sorna dice:
> -Sorry was I interrupting sex?


 
What is the context Tracy. I ask because I can't imagine anyone saying that particular phrase.

Between mature polite people it would be something like, "have I called at a bad time?".

And between close friends who joke a lot it would probably be more obscene, such as "you weren't shagging again were you?"


----------



## chileno

Deidelia. said:


> Preguntar si se está interrumpiendo un encuentro sexual, no es vulgar. Depende de la manera de hacerlo, qué es lo que yo entiendo de lo qué dices, chileno.
> 
> Así, podemos preguntar ¿estabas ocupado/a? o bien ¿interrumpo algo importante? Y todos tan contentos, ¿qué no?
> 
> 
> D



Coincido contigo, porque cuando uno llama a algun lugar, y conociendo a la gente del lugar, puede uno preguntar si uno esta interrumpiendo algo, lo cual sería la manera educada de preguntar, no importando si la persona esta en el baño haciendo sus necesidades fisiológicas o no, o lo que sea.

El punto de este mensaje es otro.


----------



## Vampiro

speedier said:


> What is the context Tracy. I ask because I can't imagine anyone saying that particular phrase.
> 
> Between mature polite people it would be something like, "have I called at a bad time?".


Mature y no tan mature también, Speedy, sólo es cuestión de buenos modales.
La pregunta, como diríamos en Chile, es bastante "desatinada", por lo tanto sólo la concibo posible como una broma.
Saludos.
_


----------



## chileno

speedier said:


> What is the context Tracy. I ask because I can't imagine anyone saying that particular phrase.
> 
> Between mature polite people it would be something like, "have I called at a bad time?".
> 
> And between close friends who joke a lot it would probably be more obscene, such as "you weren't shagging again were you?"



Like I noted in my previous post, "have I called at a bad time", does not necessarily means you are thinking he or she is having sex. It can mean anything if you want to think whatever.

Instead,you could think: Are you in the john? are you having sex with yourself... etc...

The possibilities are endless.


----------



## speedier

chileno said:


> Like I noted in my previous post, "have I called at a bad time", does not necessarily means you are thinking he or she is having sex. It can mean anything if you want to think whatever.
> 
> Instead,you could think: Are you in the john? are you having sex with yourself... etc...
> 
> The possibilities are endless.


 
Absolutely! Or sitting down to eat, painting the walls etc., and that is exactly the reason to choose it; i.e., not to cause embarrassment.


----------



## chileno

speedier said:


> Absolutely! Which is exactly the reason to choose it; i.e., not to cause embarrassment.



I am not sure the original poster wanted that...

It would help a lot if the original poster could state his/her intentions.

As I do belive the poster knows the difference in politeness.


----------



## Vampiro

Tracy Pilgrim said:


> Hola, alguien me puede ayudar a encontrar la expresión adecuada en español? En el inglés original, alguien llama a un amigo por teléfono y con sorna dice:
> -Sorry was I interrupting sex?


Hola, te doy algunas opciones que espero te sirvan.
 
Mis disculpas, ¿he provocado acaso un coitus interruptus?
Joder, qué, ¿he interrumpido un polvo, o qué?
Espero no haber interrumpido el acto sexual.
Disculpen si interrumpo algún escarceo amoroso.
Espero que no se enojen si los pillé ensartados.
Qué tanto… si pueden follar más tarde.
 
Etc… (debe haber muchas más seguramente)
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

La pregunta que no me gustaría oír en una tal situación es:
"¿Te he cogido a calzón bajado?"
O bien, si se quiere soslayar el verbo 'coger'¨
"Te pesqué a calzón bajado?


----------



## SDLX Master

It is just what I always say: It is not what you say, but *HOW* you say it that counts.


----------



## eli-chi

Vampiro said:


> Mature y no tan mature también, Speedy, sólo es cuestión de buenos modales.
> La pregunta, como diríamos en Chile, es bastante "desatinada", por lo tanto sólo la concibo posible como una broma.
> Saludos.
> _



OK...  So we agree, do we?


----------



## chileno

Por allí va...


----------



## Metztli

Deidelia. said:


> Preguntar si se está interrumpiendo un encuentro sexual, no es vulgar. Depende de la manera de hacerlo, qué es lo que yo entiendo de lo qué dices, chileno.
> 
> Así, podemos preguntar ¿estabas ocupado/a? o bien ¿interrumpo algo importante? Y todos tan contentos, ¿qué no?
> 
> 
> D


 
El problema nace, si me permiten, desde el momento que alguien teniendo sexo contesta el teléfono,  pero ese es otro asunto.


----------



## chileno

Metztli said:


> El problema nace, si me permiten, desde el momento que alguien teniendo sexo contesta el teléfono,  pero ese es otro asunto.







se me caen las lágrimas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vampiro

eli-chi said:


> OK... So we agree, do we?


Yes, we do.
Pero eso de que la gente de habla inglesa es muy respetuosa, “como si el lenguaje lo ameritara”, me causó mucha gracia, qué quieres que te diga.
Hay de todo, en inglés y en español.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Metztli

eli-chi said:


> Y también dije que creo que el idioma inglés ayuda a la cortesía más de lo que lo hace el español. Algunas expresiones que, pienso, ayudan a la cortesía, incluso en un restaurant tienda:
> May/Can/Could I ...?
> Would you please ...?
> I think I'll have/eat ...
> ¿O es usual que alguien en un restaurant diga: ¡Mozo,... Psssst ... (o algo por el estilo) tráigame ...?
> ¿O, en una tienda: Deme ... Páseme... Quiero ver...?


 
Yo soy mexicana y mis amigos de sudamérica y de habla inglesa se burlan de mí porque pido las cosas con demasiada cortesía (eso de demasiado lo dicen ellos)... ya sabes "disculpe que lo moleste, me puede traer la cuenta?" y cosas así.

Pero en plan de broma y con mis amigos muy cercanos puedo decir cosas como las de "te agarre cogiendo" pero sólo por molestar.
(pero no se lo digan a nadie).


----------



## Vampiro

Adjunto otras posibilidades en diferentes registros y para otros localismos, ya que son puntos no aclarados en la consulta:
 
Disculpen por haberlos llamado en el acto.
Bueno… ¿qué hacemos, contestamos el teléfono o cogemos?
¡¿Cómo, cogiendo a esta hora?!... bueno, disculpen.
Joder… de haberlo sabido llamaba después del coito.
Les ruego encarecidamente que me disculpen si interrumpo alguna copulación.
Esteeeee… ¿les corté la inspiración?
Tío, que si va mal follá no es por mi culpa…
Bueno, bueno, no es para tanto, ché, ¿qué sabía yo que estaban cogiendo?
 
Saludos.
_


----------



## la_machy

Bueno, creo que ya todo está dicho, pero quiero apuntar que estoy muy de acuerdo con Metzli...''todo el problema inicia cuando uno de los dos (o tres ) que están erhmm...--showering all over their bodies with kisses-- (para no decir cogiendo), levanta el teléfono'' (para eso existen las contestadoras).


Saludos


----------



## SDLX Master

Vampiro said:


> Adjunto otras posibilidades en diferentes registros y para otros localismos, ya que son puntos no aclarados en la consulta:
> 
> Disculpen por haberlos llamado en el acto. _*(This one is elegant )*_
> Bueno… ¿qué hacemos, contestamos el teléfono o cogemos?
> ¡¿Cómo, cogiendo a esta hora?!... bueno, disculpen.*(Sarcastic! )*
> Joder… de haberlo sabido llamaba después del coito.*(Sarcastic! )*
> Les ruego encarecidamente que me disculpen si interrumpo alguna copulación.*(This one is sarcastically elegant )*
> Esteeeee… ¿les corté la inspiración?
> Tío, que si va mal follá no es por mi culpa…
> Bueno, bueno, no es para tanto, ché, ¿qué sabía yo que estaban cogiendo?
> 
> Saludos.
> _


 
The ones I quoted are my favorite ones. Nice one vampi


----------



## Tracy Pilgrim

speedier said:


> What is the context Tracy. I ask because I can't imagine anyone saying that particular phrase.
> 
> Between mature polite people it would be something like, "have I called at a bad time?".
> 
> And between close friends who joke a lot it would probably be more obscene, such as "you weren't shagging again were you?"


 
Hello Speedier, this is the context: Young guy still in love with exgirlfriend calls her house where she is living with her new boyfriend. The new boyfriend says she's not at home and hangs up (she is, she's just lying). He calls again and she finally gets on the phone and says she can't talk to him. The young guy wants to know whether their sex/love life is going ok in a cheeky way so the first thing he asks is "Sorry, was I interrupting sex?" (By the way, he wasn't)


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

la_machy said:


> (para no decir cogiendo), levanta el teléfono''



Cualquier opción de las que da Vampiro funciona perfectamente en España.

Sin embargo, la de coger no. Los españoles no usamos nunca el verbo coger con ese sentido. De hecho, la mayoría de los españoles (excepto los adictos a WRF ) ni siquiera conocen ese significado.

- ¿Qué, estabas cogiendo?

- ¿Eres imbécil o qué? ¡Claro que estoy cogiendo el teléfono, cómo te voy contestar si no lo cojo!


----------



## speedier

Thanks for that Tracy, and now I can fully understand it. The ex-boyfriend was feeling extremely jealous and hurt, and he may have even said it in a way designed to hurt her in return.

Vampiro and others have suggested many alternative translations, but I am not best placed to choose between them.

Edit: Incidentally, until your reply, I had not even considered the possibility that it was a male/female conversation.


----------



## eli-chi

speedier said:


> Thanks for that Tracy, and now I can fully understand it. The ex-boyfriend was feeling extremely jealous and hurt, and he may have even said it in a way designed to hurt her in return.
> 
> Vampiro and others have suggested many alternative translations, but I am not best placed to choose between them.
> 
> Edit: Incidentally, until your reply, I had not even considered the possibility that it was a male/female conversation.



I absolutely agree with you.  I never thought in a male-female conversation.  I had seen it as a stupid joke between two men, when the one calling was sure that that was not the situation.


----------



## Dilar12345

in spain i've heard this one:

Estabas echando polvo?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

la_machy said:


> Bueno, creo que ya todo está dicho, pero quiero apuntar que estoy muy de acuerdo con Metzli...''todo el problema inicia cuando uno de los dos (o tres ) que están erhmm...--showering all over their bodies with kisses-- (para no decir cogiendo), levanta el teléfono'' (para eso existen las contestadoras).
> 
> 
> Saludos



Contestadora:

'Siento no poder atender la llamada en este momento. Me has cogido cuando estaba cogiendo.'


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador*:

Dado que, tarde pero al fin, Tracy Pilgrim contestó el pedido de contexto en el mensaje 35, ya no hay más lugar para elucubraciones, gifs animados, emoticones sin aporte concreto, chistes y bromas. Ya hubo bastante de todo eso; ahora hay que contestar la pregunta inicial en el marco del contexto citado tardíamente.

Gracias.


----------



## Metztli

Tracy Pilgrim said:


> Hello Speedier, this is the context: Young guy still in love with exgirlfriend calls her house where she is living with her new boyfriend. The new boyfriend says she's not at home and hangs up (she is, she's just lying). He calls again and she finally gets on the phone and says she can't talk to him. The young guy wants to know whether their sex/love life is going ok in a cheeky way so the first thing he asks is "Sorry, was I interrupting sex?" (By the way, he wasn't)


 
In that case, I'll go for

- Interrumpo algo? sexo?
- Estaban haciendo el amor?

Hope it helps!


----------

